# Baths, BVI



## dmurcott (Apr 27, 2001)

I am going to BVI next week and would like to go to the Baths on Virgin Gorda. The last time I was there, the anchorage for the Baths was rough and deep. I would like to go directly to North Sound then take a cab or bus from BEYC. Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Your plan will work. You can also take a cab from Spainishtown. There are now moorings at the bathes and if you arrive in the morning you should have no trouble finding an empty one. It is not really rough there unless there is a north swell running. If you are heading up from Tortola just pull in and see if it is comfortable. I have been there many times by boat with no trouble.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

As we say up home, YOU CAN''T GET THEYAH FROM HEYAH. The employees of the Bitter End are delivered by ferry every day. Some live there, but, to my knowledge, you can''t get from BEYC to Spanishtown by cab. I''ve stayed at BEYC off season and all I ever saw was golf carts for transportation. There''s quite a few moorings at the baths and ample anchorage (check before you do, but I''ve always anchored there). I''m not sure what the deal is in Spanishtown at the docks for short-term visits. No big whoop. Latuh.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In North Sound, the road ends around the Leverick Bay / Gun Creek area. The Bitter End runs a free ferry from their resort to the road. So, if you''re mooring at Bitter End, it will be a ferry plus a taxi to get to the Baths.

Have a great trip.


----------

